# Dog, other goat helps dam clean her 1st of 4. Nigerian dwarf.



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

He is even polled and blue eyed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cute! So she had quads all together? Congrats!


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, she had four babies. Here are 3 of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats! I really love the markings of the second one!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's too funny , lol.. The babies might not be sure who mamma is after all those "helping" clean them up , lol.. 
Congrats , beautiful kids !


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha ... I guess it 'took a village' for that first baby! I have to keep one of my dogs away from kidding cause she gets too obsessed/vigorous/possessive..:/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

